# 2016 "Tastes Like Chicken" survey results are in



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Only minor changes from 2015:



.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Rattlesnake didn't make the list?............>>O


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> Rattlesnake didn't make the list?............>>O


Chukar replaced rattlesnake on the survey this year.

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe we can get some of those presliced eagles at the wind farms for 2017?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My only question is how would Wyoming Democrats vote on this? Would they vote for the sage grouse more? (or less?) Or would they demand vegan selections?



Or is a Wyoming "D" a sort of myth like a Utah "D". Something we hear about but never see outside of Salt Lake county. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> My only question is how would Wyoming Democrats vote on this? Would they vote for the sage grouse more? (or less?) Or would they demand vegan selections? Uh....how would I know?
> 
> Or is a Wyoming "D" a sort of myth like a Utah "D". Something we hear about but never see outside of Salt Lake county. ;-) There's a variety of ways I can answer this question. Lets do this:
> 
> ...


see red


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh...what was we talkin' about?

Oh, hey, the duck on the survey was wild duck.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RE "Or would they demand vegan selections? Uh....how would I know? "

Don't sell yourself short. If you can make road killed ****, offal, and elk heads into edible food, you can probably make even tofu and hummus edible (and chicken flavored) as well. ;-)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Only things on the list I have not tried are muskrat and turtle. No mountain lion?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Mountain Lion backstrap is actually makes very good "dollar steaks".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Only things on the list I have not tried are muskrat and turtle. No mountain lion?


We took mountain lion off the list too; tastes like pork. 

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

FROG LEGS!!!!!!!


----------

